# pkg(8) is now the only package management tool



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2014)

From bapt@



> The ports tree has been modified to only support pkg(8) as package management system for all supported version of FreeBSD.
> 
> if you were still using pkg_install (pkg_* tools) you will have to upgrade your system.
> 
> ...


----------

